# Demolition Timeframe



## udpolo15 (Sep 21, 2010)

I need a rough duration estimate to demo a 20,000 sf 1-story wood frame, metal clad building. Foundation needs to be removed too. Building is just a shell, nothing inside.

Any rough estimates?


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 8, 2010)

Sorry,

I missed this until now.

I'd say that a 30 day contract would be sufficient, but a contractor may want a 60-day contract to feel comfortable on it.

I've 'bid out' over 200+ building demolitions, and assuming no abatement needed on this one, I know several contrators that would take that out in a week.

It comes down to size/amount of equipment for that rate. A small backhoe and a mini-dump truck will take much longer than several excavators (one with a hammer to bust out foundation) and 40 foot dump trailers would take.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 8, 2010)

^Going from a 30 to 60 day contract will kill you on soft costs depending on how the contract is structured.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 8, 2010)

I agree, you need to see how much $$ is available for inspection, and use that in the decision making process on contract time, or the guy with the backhoe and pickup truck may have your inspector sitting out there for a LONG time


----------

